# Sick Kitten



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

we have an 8 week old kitten. we got her last Monday & to start with, she was a live-wire...always running about, a little bundle of fun! Yesterday morning however, her mood took a turn for the worse - she started being sick, and sat staring into space! we took her to a vet, who checked her over - he gave her some fluid injections & we have some 'Pro-Kolin' to give her...think it is used to settle her stomach! he told us to take her back today if she got any worse...

since getting her home, she has been sick twice - won't eat or drink anything, only been to the toilet twice & only wants to sit quietly on her own (again, staring into space)! we also cannot get her to take the Pro-Kolin...its the only time she shows any energy, putting up a fight!

any advice?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry you have these problems but my advice would be to go back to the vet.
Dehydration is a really fast killer in kittens, I know it sounds extreme but it can & does happen.

Best wishes to your kitten for a full & speedy recovery


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor little mite may be pining for its mum, I think 8 weeks is far too young to leave mum.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

You are correct in thinking the pro-kolin is for settling her tummy.
It is not uncommon for kittens to get upset tummies when they go to new homes, there are several reasons for this, firstly it may be a change in food, so I suggest you contact the breeder to find out what they were feeding before and make sure you are giving the same, you can change later, but best to get her settled on what she is used to.

Another reason why kittens get upset tummies, is because like babies, they will put anything in their mouths, and it may take time for the kitten to adjust to some of the germs in your house (I am not suggesting your house is dirty, its just we learn to tolerate what it in out own environment).

I think your kitten is also probably very scared, so I would suggest you choose a quite room in the house, remove any dangers (wires etc) and put some food, water, litter tray, bed and toys all in one room and keep the kitten in this room for now. You should go into the room and just sit on the floor talking to the kitten, be patient and let the kitten come to you.
If you have children / other people in the house, just keep them out of the room for now, just while you calm her down.
As she gets more used to you, start to give her stokes and then cuddles, when you think she is settleing down, you can let other family members in the room to do the same thing.
You can then gradually open up more rooms in the house to the kitten. Some just take a little longer than others to settle, but you efforts will be totally worth it in the end.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*you need to get her back to the vets, kittens can go down hill very fast, the pr-kolin+ is good for tummy upsets you shouldnt have much of a prob administering it if you go in the side of the kits mouth, also she needs to keep warm as again they loose body heat fast, if you have a syringe try a small amount of cooled boiled water with a touch of suger for energy, but again only do this through the side of her mouth not directly from the front, and get her back to the vets i take it she has been wormed as this could be a big problem in kittens and can make them very ill, even death hope this helps. BTW welcome to the forum. let us know how the baby does  *


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi

We had this with one of our moggie kittens - she came to us on the Saturday, again at 8 weeks, and she was sick and had diarrhoea all Saturday night. We took her to the emergency vet and he said it was probably down to stress and that she would settle down. I have to say though it took about 4 weeks before the diarrhoea cleared up.

As the others have said, take the kitten to the vet as they go downhill so fast.

Hope it all clears up for you

Louise
X


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for all your advice! we are taking her back to the Vets this afternoon, he is going to take bloods & do some X-Rays!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how he gets on wont you.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

MrsCoops said:


> thanks for all your advice! we are taking her back to the Vets this afternoon, he is going to take bloods & do some X-Rays!


*aww bless good luck get us informed on how things go  *


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

just back from the vets, minus Smooch - she is being kept in for blood tests, X-Rays, an abdominocentesis & will also be put on a drip! when the vet examined her, he felt a build up of fluid in her abdomen - he was quite worried about her. he also said that he was concerned about FIP - poor wee thing, we're both so upset & missing her already! i really hope that its nothing serious, but I think we have to prepare ourself for the worst just-in-case!

i will keep you updated as & when I hear back from the vet...


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

i have just added a picture of Smooch to my profile - hoping it shows up against this post!
xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah Smooch is lovely 

Sorry to hear she's being kept in at the vets for tests etc.

I hope it doesn't turn out to be 'bad' news.

Fingers crossed for you all & she'll soon be home again


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a beautiful kitten 

I hope she will soon be on the mend.

Sue


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll keep everything crossed for you. I know how helpless you can feel. Poor wee baby, but at least she is in the right place. Please keep us informed x x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> just back from the vets, minus Smooch - she is being kept in for blood tests, X-Rays, an abdominocentesis & will also be put on a drip! when the vet examined her, he felt a build up of fluid in her abdomen - he was quite worried about her. he also said that he was concerned about FIP - poor wee thing, we're both so upset & missing her already! i really hope that its nothing serious, but I think we have to prepare ourself for the worst just-in-case!
> 
> i will keep you updated as & when I hear back from the vet...


*Oh god, I hope it is'nt FIP Keeping everything crossed for you and you little one*


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

we've just heard back & she has been on fluids all day and has perked up somewhat! bloods came back OK - a few things were higher than should be, but nothing to worry about! vet says she is not completely out of the woods yet though as kittens that young shouldn't be getting as ill as Smooch was today...
she is getting X-rays done in the morning, so we should know more then!

fingers crossed we'll get her home tomorrow though!

xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks for the update. Everyone is rooting for your little Kitten*


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

That is good news. Please keep us updated x x x 

By the way he/she is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope she's feeling better soon.

Thinking of you.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*any news yet *


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

just heard from the vets this morning - bad news i'm afraid!

he is almost certain that she has FIP. although she has perked up since she was put on a drip & a heatpad, her abdomen has swollen considerably overnight ... he did a biopsy of the fluid this morning & all the signs point to FIP. although they can never be 100% sure, and he has offered to send more bloods/fluid away for analysis while making Smooch comfortable for the next couple of days, he has advised that if it was his kitten he would let her go peacefully - she is suffering quite a lot now & we don't want to prolong her agony.

we have both made the very hard decision to let her go - she is just a baby, only 8 weeks old, and we dont want her to suffer more than she should! my husband is going to sit with her when she goes, so she won't be on her own...

thanks for all your support & advice over the past 48 hours...

Mr & MrsCoops xx


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

MrsCoops said:


> just heard from the vets this morning - bad news i'm afraid!
> 
> he is almost certain that she has FIP. although she has perked up since she was put on a drip & a heatpad, her abdomen has swollen considerably overnight ... he did a biopsy of the fluid this morning & all the signs point to FIP. although they can never be 100% sure, and he has offered to send more bloods/fluid away for analysis while making Smooch comfortable for the next couple of days, he has advised that if it was his kitten he would let her go peacefully - she is suffering quite a lot now & we don't want to prolong her agony.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. 

I have also previously lost a kitten to FIP........It's heartbreaking!

Thinking of you xx


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry that it is not going to be a happy ending.

But I respect your desicion, I realsise how hard it must be to make.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no, i'm so so sorry. I know it's a hard decision to make, but you did the right thing hun. Sadly with FIP there's nothing that can be done. There have been a few cases this year amongst the pedigrees too, it's an awful thing.
My heart goes out to you(((hugs))*


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that - I hope that Smooch doesn't suffer too much more. I am sure that you and the vet have done everything you can to make her more comfortable

Louise
X


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

That's terrible, feel so sorry. 
Jan.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry. A beautiful Kitten but letting her go is the best thing for her  so heartbreaking. Massive Hugs. At least she knows she was loved by her family xxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so sorry to hear this, its heartbreaking to see any animal suffer (((hugs))) to you and yours *


----------



## MrsCoops (Sep 23, 2008)

yes thanku all for your support over last few days,myself and my husband went to vets to be with our smooch for the last time.Looking at her she had deteriorated alot poor wee smooch.We gave her a big kiss goodbye and then she went to sleep,it was heart wrenching but was the best thing to do for smooch.We will keep in touch on this forum as in time when our hearts heal we will think about getting another kitten although not just now as it hurts like hell.Anyway thankyou all again for everything and enjoy your pets. R.I.P SMOOCH in our hearts always little one.mum and dad.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rest in peace Smooch xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry  FIP is a dreadful illness, I feel so sad for your kitten, but you did the bravest , kindest thing.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

MrsCoops said:


> yes thanku all for your support over last few days,myself and my husband went to vets to be with our smooch for the last time.Looking at her she had deteriorated alot poor wee smooch.We gave her a big kiss goodbye and then she went to sleep,it was heart wrenching but was the best thing to do for smooch.We will keep in touch on this forum as in time when our hearts heal we will think about getting another kitten although not just now as it hurts like hell.Anyway thankyou all again for everything and enjoy your pets. R.I.P SMOOCH in our hearts always little one.mum and dad.


God Bless Smooch xxx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

RIP little Smooch


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry, just caught up with this thread.

Such a sad thing for such a young kitten - rip Smooch run free at the bridge x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

so sorry for your loss - RIP little smoochxx


----------



## CatCallan (Aug 6, 2013)

I have two kittens one almost 4 months and the other 3 weeks older... the eldest has just been sick after I fed him and I believe he didn't eat when I fed him about an hour or so ago... he hasn't been himself for the last few days he's almost 5 months... he may have eaten a fly the other day just wondering if it's related


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I doubt the fly has had anything to do with this, disgusting as it sounds, cats eat flies a lot! If he has been poorly for a few days, I would be getting him to a vet.


----------

